# Made redundant but still taking on new staff



## mucker (26 Nov 2008)

Hi,

If someone in a managerial position has been told they are being made redundant and the reason being the company is reducing its managerial staff numbers - although the company has just taken on several new managers - is this grounds for unfair dismissal? 
(and they were taken on without the positions being publicly advertised also which I believe is legally required!)


----------



## Purple (26 Nov 2008)

Positions do not have to be publically advertised if it’s a private business.
If the manager is for a different area of the business and/or has a different specialist skill set then it’s fair enough. If they are getting rid of X number of managers and replacing them with different people to do the same job then yes, there is a case for unfair dismissal.


----------



## shipibo (26 Nov 2008)

Roles in management were not offered to you, but external staff got them .. place of work remains the same..

 this would be unfair dismissal.

Contact solicitor on issue of redundancy vs. UD Payment, or keeping job if possible.


----------

